# Zippy



## Conny (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

After my initial post in the introduction section, I'd like to post a little something here because last Friday we adopted (rescued) a four week old dwarf rabbit.










As we know next to nothing about rabbits, I joined this forum for information and tips.

We called our little rescue Zippy (because she zips from here to there).
Zippy has a large cage that we clean every day. Plenty of hay, dry nibbles and water. A few times a day, we let her roam free.

I hear conflicting info though. Some say that Zippy should have access to dry nibbles 24/7, others claim that dry nibbles only need to be given as a treat.

I would also like to know what a rabbit likes in terms of fruit and veggies (other than carrots).

And then there's another thing ...
In one of the sticky's I read that rabbits need to be inoculated. I was told that rabbits don't need that. BTW Zippy is strictly an indoor rabbit so there is no chance of contamination.

As for company ... Zippy is a single rabbit, but she does have four friendly cats for company. Is that enough or will she crave another rabbit.

I welcome as much information as possible.

Thank you


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

SHe is cute but 4 weeks old thats too soon to take him away from his mummy.they should be with mother for at least 8weeks. I cannot believe rescue place would do that


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Zippy is beautiful.

Check out the Rabbit Food thread on safe and unsafe foods.

I didn't realise the necessity of getting another rabbit as a companion. I have had Barney 3 years, he will be 4 this month. I have got a young female rabbit although they are not together yet they do get to see each other and the difference in Barney is unbelieveable, even Betty you can instantly see they will prefer each other's company.

I have mine vaccinated for mixy and HVD once a year mixy round about now and HVD around November each year. Mine are outdoor rabbits although I was told by the vet that they are low risk as we have a secure garden. I'm not convinced as I don't know how these deseases are transmited ie airborne or carried by insects or other animals, like our own pets. I have seen the devastating consequences of the deseases on the internet, so I would prefer to have mine vaccinated.

If Zippy is only 4 to 5 weeks old I wouldn't offer any fresh food, just good quality hay and a few pellets as you are doing. You can start offering fresh veg around 4 months but only a taste as she will need to adapt. Too much too soon will have serious consequences. No doubt experienced members will be able to give you more detailed information.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

4 weeks is VERY young to be going to a new home. They should still be with mum and are only weaned at 4-5 weeks.

You will need to be very careful with feeding to avoid such a little bunny getting bloat. You can offer unlimited hay and pellets up until 4 months. Then unlimited hay and about 3 or 4 eggcups of pellets from 4-6 months and then 1 eggcup pellets and unlimited hay from then on.

You shouldn't give any veg or fruit until about 10 weeks. Then only very small amounts and introduce a new one every other day so you can see if anything upsets her tummy. Carrots are a treat veg and shouldn't be given more than once a week as they are high in sugar. A thumbnail size to start with is about right.

I notice you are in Toronto, so she won't need any vaccinations, its only our British bunnies that are at risk.

She will need a friend when she is older, a neutered rescued male would be the best bet, but you will want to wait until she is about 6 months x

Hope this helps. Check out the "stickys" at the top of the page, there is some good information there.

Heidi x


----------



## Conny (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the helpful hints.
What stood out the most is that Zippy won't need any vaccinations because she is in Toronto. That is strange, I'm sure there are diseases here too. 
We're actually thinking of getting her a companion. Does it have to be a male? Can't we get her a female friend?
By the way, will Zippy go into heat and have to be spayed?
Oh and I don't actually know if Zippy is 4 weeks old, she could be 5, she could be 6. I have no idea.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!

Zippy is beautiful, and I love the name, but even if she is 6 weeks old, she was really too young to be rehomed. 

However, she is with you now. Her biggest risk is of tummy upsets, especially as she has been taken away from mum too soon, so be very, very careful with her diet. Stick to what she was fed, if you know that, avoid fresh food for now, and give her lots and lots of hay.

She is a growing girl, so the eggcup full of pellets doesn't yet apply.

Over here in England we have 2 nasty diseases - myximatosis and VHD (viral haemmorhagic disease), both of which spread rapidly and kill - indoor rabbits are vulnerable too - so we advise vaccinations. Not all countries have or need the vaccines.

It would be wise to have her spayed when she is older - does that aren't are very likely to die early, of uterine cancer. Then when she is spayed, it would be lovely for her to have a friend. It depends on personalities, and, although we usually suggest female/male, we have successfully had pairs of does here.

Rabbits are very active - especially at dawn and dusk, so do give her as much space as you can. They look very cute in small cages, but it's not the best life for them, as they need space to run and jump and stretch.

Over here, many people now turn whole rooms into bunny rooms!

Do keep a close eye on your cats - one scratch that gets infected can be very dangerous - oh, and watch your wires - we've lost lots of laptop cables, phone wires, etc over the years to naughty bunnies!!


----------



## Conny (Apr 14, 2013)

I've posted a picture of Zippy here so you can see her true size Summersky.








[/URL][/IMG]

We're feeding her hay and pellets and nothing else for now.

Rest assured, we are very careful with Zippy regarding cables and stuff.

As for the cats ... they're very friendly with her. Especially Mickey who acts like a big brother. When we let Zippy out of her cage and don't know where she is, all we have to do is look for Mickey and sure enough we'll find Zippy.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

She is really pretty.


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

awwwwwww what a little baby love lump. so cute!


----------



## Conny (Apr 14, 2013)

I have one more question ... how do I train Zippy to use a litter box?


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

Conny said:


> I have one more question ... how do I train Zippy to use a litter box?


Took Ivy a while. not so much from the pooping front because you gather up their poops and keep putting them in the tray until they get the idea. also if they keep pooping or peeing in a certain area put the tray there. to begin with its always good to have a few so they dont get caught out.

Ivy's problem was peeing. she kept peeing on our brand new carpet, pooping in the tray but going out of her way to pee on our carpet... thankfully we had a scrap so i put that at the bottom of her litter tray and then moved it after a few days and she was sorted. Once i did move the scrap of carpet she did pee once so i dabbed it up with kitchen roll before washing it the carpet and put the kitchen roll in the tray and i think the smell reminded her where she was to go and we didnt have an incident again


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd say look to see where she is weeing. Then put the litter tray there, with some of the wee in,so she smells it. 

Ditto with the poo - gather and put in the litter tray.

If she wees in more than one place, add more litter trays in those places.

Then if she wees elsewhere, wash it with a diluted vinegar soltion to neutralise smell.

Make sure there is a pile of hay in the litter tray - and/or in a rack over it. Buns poo as they eat.


----------



## Conny (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you. We already have hay in her litter tray, so we'll just have to be patient.


----------

